# Needed: Datasheet for IG Baneblade



## hellfire322 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello,

I've just bought a Baneblade but i dont wont to fork out $50-$70 for the book coz i only want one Datasheet! I was wondering if someone could post up a datasheet for the baneblade

Thanks in Advance


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Um no. That would be illegal. Thread Locked and warning served to not ask for such things again


*The Wraithlord
Heretical High Council*


----------

